# Chun Kuk Do.



## arnisador (Feb 17, 2002)

I was unaware that Chuck Norris had founded his own art, Chun Kuk Do, some years ago. Apparently it combines elements of Tang Soo Do (principally), Japanese karate, judo, and BJJ among others. There was an article on Mr. Norris in the current (April) Black Belt that mentioned it.



> The name of Chun Kuk Do identifies the unified set of philosophies, principles, and techniques that Mr. Chuck Norris has molded into the greatest, most complete martial arts system in the world today.


----------



## donald (Feb 18, 2002)

Yes I believe the system was born with the U.F.F.A.? It seems that Mr.Norris is still very much into broadening his martial arts horizons!!! I read a very interesting interview of his wife. Regarding their relationship, and his life. If your interested it is in a magazine called "Connections". Please e-mail me, and I can see what I can do.
Salute in Christ,
Donald:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Mar 2, 2002)

I was mostly surprised to learn that he had his own art--I had thought he still was a Tang Soo Do proponent. I wonder how much it differs from Tang Soo Do?


----------



## donald (Mar 4, 2002)

Arnisador,
There is an article about this very subject. In the newest issue of Blackbelt magazine. Also a couple articles pertaining to kenpo, and "reality based" systems...
Salute in Christ,
Donald:asian:


----------



## Shinzu (Apr 6, 2002)

it is my understanding that chuck norris built the foundation of his system on tang soo do, but he incorporates many other styles such as judo, aikido, and grapling to give it diversity.

this man has dedicated his life to improving the quality of martial arts for all.  he is truly a person who deserves everything he has worked so hard for.


----------



## Kroy (Apr 9, 2003)

There are soooo many new systems popping up all over the world, guy's who created the "complete" system. Not that it's a bad thing, it's just that some of these guy's you never hear of show up as Grand Masters. I would tend to believe in a guy like Chuck Norris alot more, he put in his time and earned the respect of the martial arts world. I say two thumbs up for Chun Kuk Do.


----------



## SRyuFighter (Apr 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kroy _
> *There are soooo many new systems popping up all over the world, guy's who created the "complete" system. Not that it's a bad thing, it's just that some of these guy's you never hear of show up as Grand Masters. I would tend to believe in a guy like Chuck Norris alot more, he put in his time and earned the respect of the martial arts world. I say two thumbs up for Chun Kuk Do. *


I agree.


----------



## Zepp (Apr 9, 2003)

Just curious: Does anybody know what Chun Kuk Do means?  Does it translate to something in Korean?


----------



## bdparsons (Apr 9, 2003)

that Chun Kuk Do has a rough translation of "Universal Way" or some such.  Mr. Norris' organization is the United Fighting Arts Federation... UFAF

Respects,
Bill Parsons


----------



## Shinzu (May 2, 2003)

Chuck Norris definitely deserves the credit and respect he has.  not too many people can say they did it the old fashioned way.


----------



## blackbeltx2 (Jan 6, 2005)

I am a member of this orginization and have taught this style for the past 6 years. If you would like some more info their website is www.ufaf.org


----------



## Zepp (Jan 7, 2005)

blackbeltx2 said:
			
		

> I am a member of this orginization and have taught this style for the past 6 years. If you would like some more info their website is www.ufaf.org



Welcome to MartialTalk.  :wavey:  Hope to see you around the forums some.


----------



## MichiganTKD (Jan 7, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I was mostly surprised to learn that he had his own art--I had thought he still was a Tang Soo Do proponent. I wonder how much it differs from Tang Soo Do?


I'm surprised too. I didn't think he was that smart (I'm just kidding!) I do, however, tend to look at phrases like "Greatest, Most Complete System Ever Devised" as hype designed to sell magazines.


----------



## shane23ss (Jan 7, 2005)

Shinzu said:
			
		

> Chuck Norris definitely deserves the credit and respect he has. not too many people can say they did it the old fashioned way.


I agree with this statement. It's my understanding that Chun Kuk Do is based on Tang Soo Do with elements of other systems. I believe most of the elements come from TSD and BJJ.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jan 7, 2005)

I think Norris was big into Tae Kwon Do from being in Korea at some point?

Anyway, I'm sorta curious how  one develops a whole new style?  I thought most MAs, at least traditionally, had been developed as combat styles based on the environment and adversary and had some sort of philisophical underpinning in terms of strategy or power generation or what have you.

Is Chun Kuk Do really a style like that?  Does it have it's own approaches, techniques, etc, that are different from other arts?  Or is it primariy a conglomeration of other arts?


----------



## Galvatron (Jan 8, 2005)

FearlessFreep said:
			
		

> I think Norris was big into Tae Kwon Do from being in Korea at some point?



Chuck Norris holds rank in both the WTF and ITF, however his initial training (and black belt) was in Tang Soo Do. 
He trained in Tang Soo Do while stationed at Osan Air Force Base in South Korea.


----------



## AmericanTangSooDo (Sep 6, 2008)

arnisador said:


> I was unaware that Chuck Norris had founded his own art, Chun Kuk Do, some years ago. Apparently it combines elements of Tang Soo Do (principally), Japanese karate, judo, and BJJ among others. There was an article on Mr. Norris in the current (April) Black Belt that mentioned it.



Actually Norris began developing his own art as far back as the mid to late 1960s. That style throughout the years went through many names. As we all know Chuck initially started in Judo then moved on to TSD. In around 1966 or so Norris began training under such masters as Ed Parker (American Kenpo), Tsutomu Oshima (Shotokan), Hidetaka Nishiyama (Shotokan), Tak Kubata (Gosoku-ryu), and Gene LeBell (Judo). Norris began modifying his art by adding techniques from all of these masters.

Originally it was refered to as "American Tang Soo Do" (which is still taught today mostly in CA), then it became simply the "Chuck Norris System" in the early 1980s followed by just UFAF up until 1991 when the name Chun Kuk Do was chosen as the system's new name.

Norris' original organization was the National Tang Soo Do Congress (1973-1979) but when he stopped using the name TSD or ATSD he formed the United fighting Arts Federation immediately after. Unfortunately in 1986 there was a major split between Norris and his top black belt Pat Johnson. Most stayed with Norris and his UFAF group, some went with Johnson who reformed the NTC and many like my teacher who were sick of the b.s. just went on their own.


----------

